# Sonicwall setup



## southbayjeff (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a question. I am fairly new to the game, and have twisted my head in a knot trying to setup my sonicwall. 

First, i am on a Cable modem/Wireless router combo, and the sonicwall is located behind it. In the sonicwall setup its asking me for the WAN ip. Since it is behind another device, is the Wan ip still going to be the public IP, or is it supposed to be the IP of the router?

Also, DHCP and DNS are handled on the server. 


Any help you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

WhatIsmyIP.com will give your Public IP, this will be the WAN IP. The Router's IP is also the Gateway and also the LAN IP in the Sonicwall setting, an example is: 192.168.1.1 (for Linksys). Also, make sure under Network then Settings, that the Mode is on NAT Enabled.

It's best to leave the DHCP and DNS handled by your Server disable DHCP from Sonicwall to avoid conflicts.

An FYI...Sonicwall has great support which you will need to subscribe on any of these paid Supports, if you get stuck on setting up your device, they'll walk you through the steps.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

In addition to what 2xg has said, make sure that the Linksys is on a different IP range to the LAN or it wont be able to router correctly.

For example:

LinkSys - 192.168.2.1

SonicWall - 192.168.2.2 WAN
- 192.168.1.1 LAN

LAN PC - 192.168.1.2


Dave


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I have sonicwall TZ 100 wireless connected to a Dlink 2740B modem/router

My setup:

Dlink ip 192.168.1.1

Sonicwall WAN setup

Ip assignment: static

Ip Adress: 192.168.1.3

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Works fine.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

I stand corrected then 


Dave


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry dave was just describing my setup you can use DHCP i find a static assignment more reliable than DHCP.

Then transposed to LAN(XO) and WLAN(WO) interfaces as with a home router.


----------

